# Getting a Website to Rank on Google



## NudeCoffee (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi There,

Most of you know who we are now. Just wondering if anyone who posts on here has any experience with getting a website up the ranks so to speak, we are quite high for organic coffee beans and fairtrade coffee beans, but coffee beans is the keyword I really want. I guess it costs a lot of time and money to get there! How much does content play a part?

Thanks in advance

NUDE

p.s. the website is http://www.nudecoffee.co.uk - if you haven't seen it already.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You can pay Google to get listed in gold at the top when someone puts a search in. Can get expensive though.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

A lot of where google is going will be through customer reviews , as research is showing that local searches are becoming more and more prominent and important for business. Currently not a lot of business have stars or reviews for them, but google will be changing or have changed part of the algo rhythm they use to rank where you come in a search based on honest .......


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Best thing is to search for SEO specialists. It stands for Search Engine Optimisation.

David


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Blog, Tweet and interact.

Change content regularly and choose your links wisely.

Getting to the top in Google is easy. Staying there is harder. You need to decide what words and phrases you would like to rank for.

It needn't cost a fortune.


----------



## NudeCoffee (Nov 14, 2013)

rather embarrassingly currently 160+ for "coffee beans" on google! I've tried so hard with the SEO as well.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

coffee beans is way too broad. You should try to get to the top of coffee beans uk or specialty coffee uk. Try to be more specific and target what your prospective customers might be googling.


----------



## NudeCoffee (Nov 14, 2013)

everything comes back on the google keyword tool with either High competition or tiny tiny search volume per month that wouldn't make it worthwhile. Unless it can suggest keywords and i am using it wrong? i have been thinking of them so far.


----------



## WebbyJoe (Dec 5, 2013)

I didnt really want to get in to this sort of discussion on this forum, but I feel bad keeping quiet if I can help you out.

Im a professional SEO. So half of my job is ranking websites for people in Google.

As has been mentioned above, the more general your keywords are the harder it will be to rank for them, it wont be

impossible, but it will take a lot more work and time and money than you might be willing to invest.

I always liken SEO for my clients to a bucket, before you can fill your bucket to the top, you have to make sure that

it doesnt have any holes in it. If it does have holes then you will be wasting your efforts trying to fill it up.

Your website is your bucket, you have to ensure that the onsite structure is right first, and that your onsite Optimization is done properly first,

then you can start to worry about getting it to rank. Having taken a look at your website there are quite a few things that need fixing on the

website itself that are preventing it from ranking. Such as the huge amount of style sheet data loaded on the page rather than in external css files

for a start.

You need to be very very careful about following online SEO guides as they are invariably either guesswork or utterly out of date, and following

them can often even get you penalized in Google. You need to build up domain authority and trust rank, forget chasing keywords, Google have

changed their algorithm recently and will quickly classify you as a spammer if you start chasing specific keywords. The new algorithm is based

around usefulness and conversational style delivery of information. Combined with trust rank and domain authority, this is how you will rank now.

I dont want to get in to a discussion on here, as people were questioning my being here when I first registered, but you are welcome to call me

or pm me and I will give you whatever advice I can. My website is in my profile.

Hope that helps you.


----------

